# Holiday Vacation Condo Cape Cod



## pkyorkbeach (Nov 6, 2014)

There is very little info for the timeshare Holiday Vacation Condo's in Cape Cod.  Does anyone have any info or stayed there?  Even on Yelp and Trip Adviser there is very little written.  Just wondering how the rooms are and if they are clean.

Pam


----------



## persia (Nov 6, 2014)

I noticed this one in RCI and kicked it down the block a couple weeks. It looks nice, a week in June costs $880, which seems didn't seem to justify 205K Wyndham RCI points. But it's Cape Cod.

http://www.capecodholidayestates.com/index.html

Seems like a nice location to explore the Upper Cape from. I'd be interested in seeing some reviews on it.




pkyorkbeach said:


> There is very little info for the timeshare Holiday Vacation Condo's in Cape Cod.  Does anyone have any info or stayed there?  Even on Yelp and Trip Adviser there is very little written.  Just wondering how the rooms are and if they are clean.
> 
> Pam


----------



## bastroum (Nov 6, 2014)

I've stayed there about 10 years ago. Great location. Units were old back then. If they have been refurbished in the past 5 years it would be acceptable. Cape Cod timeshares are not "Marriott's, Starwood or Hilton" in terms of style and luxury.


----------



## theo (Nov 7, 2014)

pkyorkbeach said:


> There is very little info for the timeshare Holiday Vacation Condo's in Cape Cod.  Does anyone have any info or stayed there?  Even on Yelp and Trip Adviser there is very little written.  Just wondering how the rooms are and if they are clean.



Despite the word "condos" in the name, I believe that this place is essentially a converted motel (as are many of the other timeshare facilities on Cape Cod). 

Have never actually stayed there, but I recall going by it while passing through West Yarmouth after attending a reunion on the Cape just last year. 
I believe that all units there are relatively small; some are studios and afaik none are any larger than 1BR.


----------



## jackio (Nov 7, 2014)

theo said:


> Despite the word "condos" in the name, I believe that this place is essentially a converted motel (as are many of the other timeshare facilities on Cape Cod).
> 
> Have never actually stayed there, but I recall going by it while passing through West Yarmouth after attending a reunion on the Cape just last year.
> I believe that all units there are relatively small; some are studios and afaik none are any larger than 1BR.



If the OP is talking about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee, then the units are true stand alone condo houses. We stayed there about 15 years ago. They were clean then, not luxurious but large and comfortable.


----------



## silentg (Nov 7, 2014)

OP is talking about holiday Vacation condos in Yarmouth. Cape Cod Holiday Estates are in Mashpee, near Falmouth, We have stayed there a few times, as well as other family members. Very large 2 and 3 bedroom timeshares in stand alone units. There is a clubhouse, that we used once for a birthday party, an indoor pool and a putting green on site. Not close to the beach, but they give you a beach pass for the week, so you can drive there. Last time we were there, was starting to show wear, that was 5 years ago.


----------



## theo (Nov 9, 2014)

jackio said:


> If the OP is talking about Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee, then the units are true stand alone condo houses. We stayed there about 15 years ago. They were clean then, not luxurious but large and comfortable.


OP did not mention anyplace in Mashpee, nor did I. OP asked about the Holiday Vacation "Condos" facilty, which is located in West Yarmouth and it is that converted motel in West Yarmouth for which I provided precisely correct information.


----------



## jackio (Nov 9, 2014)

theo said:


> OP did not mention anyplace in Mashpee, nor did I. OP asked about the Holiday Vacation "Condos" facilty in West Yarmouth and it is that converted motel in West Yarmouth for which I provided precisely correct information.


I did not mean to insinuate you were giving false information. The word holiday and condo with no mention of Yarmouth brought to mind the one I posted about. I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## silentg (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Theo! Your advice is always welcome!


----------

